# HR 822 vote coming...



## Grenadier (Nov 15, 2011)

HR 822, the national carry reciprocity bill, is coming up soon:

http://www.nraila.org/Legislation/Federal/Read.aspx?id=7158

This would allow those with permits to essentially carry nation-wide, except in Illinois, of course... 

As usual, the anti-gun bleaters still mis-represent the facts:

http://www.examiner.com/populist-in...-stop-h-r-822-national-concealed-handgun-bill


----------

